# Lucky's Mohawk



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I saw Courtneys Lisa got a mohawk to!!! I can't blame dad I actually asked the groomer to do this. He looks like a grimlin..lol


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL :w00t: I LOVE it!! I was thinking blue too, or pink if they had any dye, not that this was my idea or anything.. :innocent: Lisa looks like a gremlin too!! but her one eye and underbite make her look like one anyways :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ok That's Awesome I Love it. *


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Love this too! Y'all rock. Life is short have some fun when you can. This makes me smile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

:thumbsup::rochard: LOVE it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You have just given me a great idea - a blue and orange Bears' colors Mohawk for football season! I expect to see your baby in Texans colors come fall!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggieh said:


> You have just given me a great idea - a blue and orange Bears' colors Mohawk for football season! I expect to see your baby in Texans colors come fall!


Maggie, DO IT!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

maggieh said:


> You have just given me a great idea - a blue and orange Bears' colors Mohawk for football season! I expect to see your baby in Texans colors come fall!


Maggie thats a cool ideal and then with there vest they got last year from us that would look so freakin cute!!! Yup you will be seeing Lucky with this color of mohawk when football season starts.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Maggie, DO IT!!!!! :w00t:


I can see Lisa (left eye) with a colored mohawk to!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love it, just like an episode of extreme grooming, though you probably should have done, red and blue for memorial day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I love it, just like an episode of extreme grooming, though you probably should have done, red and blue for memorial day.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought about red and blue but I needed to take baby steps. This was our first time doing the mohawk and adding color made me even more nervous.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the blue mohawk...isn't it fun doing fun things to their hair!?!?


Here's a picture of Riley when i did his hair in a mohawk one day...i wanted to do the tips blue but didn't have any dye.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I love the blue mohawk...isn't it fun doing fun things to their hair!?!?
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of Riley when i did his hair in a mohawk one day...i wanted to do the tips blue but didn't have any dye.



Love the mohawk and shades!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cute!! Don't know how you guys have the guts to do it. :chili:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Debbie, that pic of Riley is just too adorable :wub: I too was a little hesitant about the dye, perhaps it's good they were out of it when Sean (my fiance) took them in... they did tell us where we could buy some doggie-dye, perhaps we'll think about it... ;-)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahaha, I love it! I'm sure that's a conversation starter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

